# NSW - Middle Harbour - Oct 13 2012



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a member of this forum for over 18 months now, just soaking up all the great information till I was ready to buy my first yak. I finally did 6 weeks ago and yesterday (Oct 13) was my third trip out. I was determined to catch my first fish from a yak after donuts on the first 2. I was also keen to catch my first fish on a hard body.

I launched from Roseville Bridge and was on the water by 6:30am. I stuck the rod into my Scotty's rod holder (which I bought on recommendation from nearly everyone in this forum) and trolled a Trollmaster lure from Roseville to Bantry Bay but got nothing.

When I got to Bantry I stuck on a 3.5" SP in blue and proceeded to cast around the mangrove flats. It was just past 7am and coming on to high tide so there was about a foot of water right up to the trees. I was hoping for a flathead but unfortunately got nothing. I did get to see a few rays on the flats though, and that was a first for me.

I then tried working the dropoff but again, nothing. Damn, looks like it's going to be a repeat of the last two trips.

Anyway, I paddled over to the western wall of Bantry and stuck on an SX40 -- another recommendation from nearly everyone on the forum. I cast it perpendicular to the wall and was trying to retrieve as slowly as possible. After a few casts I felt a hit and I was on! When I pulled him in I discovered that he was a tiny bream and also foul-hooked. Does that count as a catch? I hope so because otherwise I'm still sitting on 0 fish caught in a kayak, and 0 fish caught on a hard body. I'd post a picture of it but there was a tinny close by and was I embarrassed to take a photo of a fish so small.

After more casting I decided to leave Bantry and paddled to Sugarloaf. I flicked my SP's around the flats, but again nothing. I did take the only photo of the trip though.










Anyway, next weekend will be trip no. 4 and hopefully I can finally christen the yak with a (legitimately) caught fish.

Here are the lures I used for the day. The top left is the Trollmaster. The SP's are Lunker Cities. The two HB's are a Ecogear SX40 and a Berkely 3B Fat Dog.










Finally, just wanted to say that this forum has taught me a lot about yak fishing and it was what gave me the confidence to take the plunge and buy myself a yak. So thank you to everyone. Unless I catch nothing again. In that case, curse you all.

Hon


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the bream counts as a catch. If you weren't out there fishing you wouldn't have caught it so of course it's a catch!

All those lures look the goods, just a matter of time till the planets align and you'll be hauling them in!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good first time report Hon, and only a matter of time before you lose your yak fishing virginity.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on getting your yak and into the sport. I would like hear your opinion on the Advanced Elements Convertible as I'm also interested to get an inflatable yak for a backup. Currently looking into the Advanced Elements expedition as it has received lots of good reviews. In regards to your fishing, have you got a sounder so that you can see the structure in where you fish? Also a bream is a bream... no matter what... it's still a catch so congrats!!!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Stick with it Hon. From this time of the year on the water starts to warm up and so does the action.
That SX40 will find fish.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

The water should warm up within this few weeks... well.. hopefully!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Stick with it Hon. The water is warming, the planets will align, and if you confess your sins God may grant you a fish. :lol:

Mate, just relax. It's about having fun and challenges. I was here for months and never caught a thing. The exercise and the scenery were worth it all the same.

trev


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys. I can't wait to post my first fish here!

Nbh00d, I really enjoy the AE Convertible, especially since I live in a small one bedder and don't own a car. I've never fished from a hard body though so I'm not really the best guy to ask if you're looking for a comparison. The worst the yak has seen has been 15 knot winds and the small swell associated with that. It handled it fine and I never felt unsafe. On Sunday my lure got caught in a tree and I had to stand in the yak to get it out. It was stable enough for that as well.

If you're looking at the expedition, have you seen this?
http://www.advancedelements.com/phpBB2/ ... sc&start=0
He's done some amazing things with his Expedition.

The two downfalls with the inflatable are the cleaning / drying and having to be a bit inventive when attaching accessories. To get all the salt water off I bring a watering can with me and rinse it off when I get off the water. Then to dry I set it up in the living room and by the next day all the moisture has gone.

Attaching accessories is a bit annoying since you obviously can't drill into the side of the yak. This guy seems to have it sorted though:






Hope that helps in the decision. If you decide to get an Advanced Elements I'd be happy to let you know where I got mine.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I can understand that as I live in a CBD apartment and is frustrating sometimes when you have to deal with tight spaces. I used to have problems with the building manager which forbid me from owning a hard-shell kayak. I have owned a few inflatables include a Hobie i9 & Sea Eagle paddleski but all sold now. In the coming summer months I want to take my missus out so now looking for an inflatable kayak. Let me know where you got your Advanced Elements as I'm interested in the expedition model. Here is a pic of my ex-Hobie i9 (Damn I shouldn't have sold it... I missed it so much >_<)


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

I got the kayak from here:
http://airkayaks.com/

Ordered on a Monday, received it on Thursday. Definitely recommend them. Let me know if you get one!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow... that's very fast shipping from US. Yeah at this stage I'm still doing research so will most likely take me a while to finalise which one I should get. I'll definitely let you know once I have decided so see if you can give me some feedback.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi and good see another yakker on the water. I am not too far away from you in Enmore. Maybe we can organise a catchup and get you to some water you may not be able to otherwise reach without a car.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

SharkNett said:


> Hi and good see another yakker on the water. I am not too far away from you in Enmore. Maybe we can organise a catchup and get you to some water you may not be able to otherwise reach without a car.


I was just about to say the same thing as well as I had the same problem not long ago. I remember the days when I carried my Hobie i9 on a train from Town hall to wolli creek just to go fishing at the Cooks river.


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the offer guys, I really appreciate it. I'll PM you both to organise a trip. Also, I have access to Mum and Dad's car so I'm not totally useless!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

honb said:


> Thanks so much for the offer guys, I really appreciate it. I'll PM you both to organise a trip. Also, I have access to Mum and Dad's car so I'm not totally useless!


LOL.... yeah definitely an organised trip would be great. Just let me know uuh..


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

honb said:


> When I pulled him in I discovered that he was a tiny bream and also foul-hooked. Does that count as a catch?


Damn tootin' it does! I claim mossie bites provided I can swat them and take a photo. Anything to avoid a doughnut.
As others have said, warmer water will be your friend. Dropoffs from mudflats and soft plastics = flathead.


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Its not always about Catching fish. Its so relaxing being out on the water flicking lures and soaking up the sun.

Love it!!


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Pestman said:


> Its not always about Catching fish. Its so relaxing being out on the water flicking lures and soaking up the sun.
> 
> Love it!!


And with the weather that's Sydney's been turning on the past few weeks it's been great to be on the water!


----------

